# is it a good deal ?



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

i am looking into buying a snowboard and my friend wants to sell me one of his old boards. 
it is last years GNU danny kass dirty habits model. He is asking $200 and i was wondering if that is a good deal or if it is kinda of a ripp off ?? it is a 153, i am 5'8 180lbs sz10 i mainly stay on trails and trees
do you think it will be too small for me ?? thanks for any advice


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah you'll definitely notice that it is small for you. it's not really a rip off in my opinion but it's small for you. you should definitely get a board around 155 to 158. Damn if only you needed a park board i could sell you my blunt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

is the board good though ?? I have been looking for anything about it but cant find nothing about it. does anyone know about this board 
thx for advice and help


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

equinox said:


> is the board good though ?? I have been looking for anything about it but cant find nothing about it. does anyone know about this board
> thx for advice and help


it's a good board, especially for the half pipe. but just check this out: Stupidly marked down deals from Brociety.com: Forum Recon Snowboard


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

well on ebay the buy it now for this board is $199.95 but then you gotta add about $20 bucks S/H so it comes out to like $225 with taxes and what not.

So with that said, its not a bad deal.

Your friend is deffinitly not "hooking it up" with a deal but your not getting ripped either (assuming its in good condition, the boards I mentioned on Ebay are new)

I think size-wise you'll be fine

Personally, I hate buying things from my friends cause things get sticky if the item turns out bad or something goes wrong.

I say you take into consideration that forum board or something from that site, siick deals on there, get the size you want, style you want, and rock your own steeze.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks for the help and advice homies


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

hey would you all happen to know what are some good boots for my style of riding?? i mainly stay on groomers and trees i just like to cruise the mountain 
still progressing from edge to edge people are saying some mid flex is what i am looking should be looking at. what boots you think will be good for me??


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

whatever fits the best. repeat fit is everything style color brand irrelevant.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> whatever fits the best. repeat fit is everything style color brand irrelevant.


What he said, your pants are going to be overtop of 90% of your boots anyways. Fit is everything.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah you cant really go wrong with boots, its all your preference and what feels right when you put them on


----------

